# Help with ksolve



## Teoidus (Jul 13, 2016)

I've been writing up a 4x4 definition file for ksolve.

Unfortunately when i pass this definition file into ksolve here, I dont' get any output (I'm assuming something goes wrong and the program does not run).

Does anyone know what this issue might be?

Also,
When I take out the wing orientations, ksolve runs fine, but returns very confusing solutions: for example, when given a scramble of R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F, it gives back a solution U R2 U2 R' B' R B R' (two edges are flipped). Now it's my understanding that you can't actually "flip" dedges on a 4x4, but only swap the two wing pieces' corresponding positions, but it seems that ksolve thinks this is solved for some reason.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 13, 2016)

4x4 edges don't actually have orientations. If you take one out, there's only one way that it can go back in.


----------



## Teoidus (Jul 13, 2016)

Yeah, that's why I'm confused at the result when I don't define orientations: Ksolve returns a "solution" to my scramble that ends in a 2flip.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi. I don't understand your wings definition. Each location isn't clearly defined for me. For example which numbered wing refers to UFr? Also the same applies to the centres. I might look at this again when there's a clearer definition. It's likely that there's a mistake in the wing cycling for one or two turns.


----------



## Teoidus (Jul 13, 2016)

Okay, I see the issue now--I thought I could simply take Kirjava's 3x3 edge definition and make some modifications to fully define wing pieces, but overlooked some things to do with flipping edges.


----------

